# Necron WIP in need of C&C



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I originally wanted to do my Necrons like the Ogdobekh Dynasty (as seen in the Necron Codex on page 71 right side of the page). But I had no idea of what color so I tried all the metallics that looked like it and posted them below.

Here is how I started, a base coat of 1:4 Black and Gehanna (Shinning) Gold:











Then I washed with a 1:1 mix of Nuln Oil (Badab Black) and Agrax Earthshade (Devlan Mud):










Then I tried a dry brush with three colors: Auric Armour Gold, Hashut Copper, and Sycorax Bronze. Below are the results (sorry that they are upside down, I fixed them on my computer and saved them but they uploaded upside down for some reason):

Auric Armour Gold:




















Hashut Copper:




















Sycorax Bronze:










What do you guys think? They didn't turn out as I hoped. Can you tell me what I did wrong. Also, is there a wash I could apply to get the model to look like the one in the codex? I was thinking Agrax Earthshade wash or maybe the gryphon sepia equivalent over the Hashut Copper. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Icarsun (Dec 14, 2011)

Auric Gold and Hasnut Copper look close. All you need to do is a silver edge highlight, and the face looks like it's silver washed with a black wash then followed with a silver edge highlight. 

I can't name paints because I've yet to start using the new paints.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I tried again and here is what I got:

*Body*
Prime with P3 Black Primer
Base coat with 1:3 mix of Shinning Gold and Chaos Black
Drybrush with Dwarf Bronze on bodies
Wash with 1:1 mix of Badab Black and Devlan Mud
Drybrush weapons with Boltgun Metal
Wash with Gryphonne Sepia
Chest Symbol back was painted Necron Abyss
Symbol Painted Mithril Silver


*Head*
Drybrush with Chainmail
Wash with Badab Black
Highlight with Mithril Silver

*Gauss*
Base coat with Ultramarines Blue
Drybrush of Enchanted Blue
Light Drybrush of Ice Blue
Wash with Azurmen Blue

I think I'll skip the Azurmen Blue wash cause it made the gauss too dark. Or at least water it down.

Any C&C is very needed and welcome. I will base it and do the eyes when I get the correct paint and brushes. The base will be a mars type landscape. Red sand and rocks.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The metal looks very smooth and has depth, so good technique there. I do not have the Necron book so cannot comment on whether it looks close to the Ogdobekh Dynasty.

As an aside, that is a very manly pose.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you! Here is a picture and description here: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Ogdobekh_Dynasty

Hving looked at it again I'm gonna have to change the chest symbol to chainmail with a gold symbol.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I still think a highlight would definitely make the model pop a bit more.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish I could highlight without screwing up the whole model... I tried last night and had to drybrush over it. But I bought new brushes today and I'll give it a go when I start painting the army. This was just to get the color scheme down.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

You may want to try doing those edge highlights by dry brushing the lighter color. Start out wiping the paint off the brush like you normally would when dry brushing, but when painting the edges only use the side of the brush on the edges of the necron armor. This should reduce the chances of spillage or uneven brush strokes, and in many cases it will be easier to control the side of the brush than the tip.


----------

